

Software Engineering lessons I learned playing The Legend of Zelda - derickson
http://www.front2backdev.com/2012/01/08/software-engineering-lessons-i-learned-playing-the-legend-of-zelda/

======
joezydeco
_"What other engineering lessons have you learned from playing your favorite
games?"_

Back...your work...UP.

I spent weeks playing Zelda. Mapping things out on graph paper. Trying over
and over and over. Finally got 80% through the _very last_ dungeon...and the
battery gave out. No idea why. Lost everything.

I put the NES down and never played it again.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
These "Programming is like $game" where game is almost always Legend of Zelda
is getting tiring.

Might as well have a "Software Manager training from The Belmont Family: Crack
that Whip"... (Belmont is from the Castlevania Series games).

Really, there isn't that much of a takeaway from this article. All of Dave's
points are pretty much common sense in terms of programming and 'getting
things done'. The only new content is a new critique about TLOZ.

